# Looking for all advice on fishing at Fripp Island



## Tripp Roakes (Jun 30, 2013)

No preference on fish, we just want to catch them. sharks, flounder, anything is good with the kids

Where, when, what bait, all help appreciatted

We will be fishing from piers or surf

Thanks


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

I was there several years ago and not until the last day did I find a pier that was on the inlet side of the island. I caught a few small fish, BUT, when the tide started in, pieces of the fish thrown out into the channel was tons of fun with about 2 and a half to 3 foot sharks. They promptly stopped when the tide startedto slack off, but I had 2 rods almost pulled over the rail. I can't remember exactly how I got over there, but I'm sure someone can dire t you there. You know you are at the right one if you see the ocean to the left and it is about 200 yards wide. Hope you can get on them earlier than I found them.


----------



## Tripp Roakes (Jun 30, 2013)

*Fripp Island help, looking for all tips*

Looking for all tips so son and I can catch fish,, could care less what kind, just want to reel them in





Bradley said:


> I was there several years ago and not until the last day did I find a pier that was on the inlet side of the island. I caught a few small fish, BUT, when the tide started in, pieces of the fish thrown out into the channel was tons of fun with about 2 and a half to 3 foot sharks. They promptly stopped when the tide startedto slack off, but I had 2 rods almost pulled over the rail. I can't remember exactly how I got over there, but I'm sure someone can dire t you there. You know you are at the right one if you see the ocean to the left and it is about 200 yards wide. Hope you can get on them earlier than I found them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------

